
When you find out you’re the copycat - bbirnbaum
https://bbirnbaum.com/when-you-find-out-youre-the-copycat/
======
non-entity
Honestly this is why I dont bother with the "solve a problem you have" process
for side project ideas. 70% of the time theres something that will already
solve it, 20% of the time theres a reason no one has solved it and 10% of the
time it's just too small and niche of a problem (not real numbers, just being
hyperbolic)

